# Maverick ET-732 Probe Questions



## jaguarjim (May 15, 2011)

Okay, today was my first time using my Maverick ET-732 thermometer.  I had to twist tie the transmitter to the grills' handle as I don't have a table close enough to reach...anyhow, that worked out fine.  There are a couple of questions I had about the two probes though.

First, the grill probe:  where should this be positioned in the grill?  I know it needs to be on the indirect heat side, but when I set it into the grill, it inevitably touches the metal of the Weber Kettle.  How does this affect my readings?  It seems that the metal would be hotter than the actual air temp that the meat is experiencing.  Any thoughts on this?

Second, the meat probe:  I placed the probe into the thickest part of the pork butt I was grilling, but when it came time to wrap it in foil I wasn't sure if I should remove the probe or leave it.  Fearing the loss of juices as well as needing to know when it hit 195, it seemed obvious that I should leave it in.  The question I have is this, do you you remove the probe when placing the foil into the cooler or leave it in to continue monitoring the temp?

Thanks in advance to all you grill masters for your continued assistance and willingness to share your experience.


----------



## venture (May 15, 2011)

This is just what I do, others have other methods as well.  Drill a hole in a piece of wood large enough for the grill probe to go through.  I like it to be at a height above the grill about where the center of the meat will be.  I remove the meat probe when foiling just because it makes it easier to foil.  Then I stab it again through the foil.  I leave the probe in while resting the meat in the cooler so I can still monitor the temps.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## flyweed (May 15, 2011)

+1 for what Venture said.....my smoke temp probe...goes into a piece of wood that sits about 2 inches above the cooking grate...and then my meat probe, goes into the thickest part of the meat, and if I am foiling..I pull the probe out, foil the meat, then jab the probe back into the meat through the foil and all.  Works just fine

Dan


----------



## jaguarjim (May 15, 2011)

Thanks guys for fast response and the idea for the wood.  I may do that now as well so I appreciate the tip.

I just boiled tested the probes and the grill probe was spot on at 212 but the meat probe was showing 216.  Is this a temp that I should count on each time or should I check it again each time I use it to sort of calibrate and know how many degrees I need to adjust for proper cooking?  Thoughts?


----------



## venture (May 15, 2011)

It doesn't hurt to check them occasionally.  With practice you will get a feel for whether they are functioning properly.  216 is a little high, especially for your altitude.  A degree or two off would be more common.  You will want to compensate for that if you are doing a medium rare cook.  At pulling temps, four degrees off should not be a problem.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

